
Battery Nomenclature - rolph
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battery_nomenclature
======
segfaultbuserr
See also:

* [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_battery_sizes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_battery_sizes)

* [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_commercial_batte...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_commercial_battery_types)

And if you are interested in the history of tube electronics:

* [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battery_(vacuum_tube)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battery_\(vacuum_tube\))

These Wikipedia articles were a lifechanger when I found them. I literally
tried purchasing various types of batteries after reading them...

It taught me that 9V battery may be preferable for some analog circuitry
(meters, amps, etc) but often is a terrible choice for most DIY electronics
due to its low capacity, that good Ni-HM cells with low self-discharge rate
exist, that Lithium type have the highest capacity, lowest self-discharge rate
among all AA cells, but with a high 1.8v open-circuit voltage under no load
(and doesn't even drop below 1.6v when they are discharged) that may be a
problem for ultra-low power applications, that Zinc-Air cells have the highest
capacity among all coins cells but self-discharge quickly when exposed to air,
etc...

------
saagarjha
Perhaps the title could be updated to remove the underscore?

~~~
tlb
Done, thanks.

